

Facebook v. Teachbook tossed from California court but FB can refile elsewhere - grellas
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-facebook-lawsuit-against-californian-free-website-is-thrown-out/

======
thinkcomp
As the owner of registered trademarks on FACECASH and INTERBOOK, and pending
applications on FACEPASS, FACECHECK and FACEMAIL--not to mention the existence
of THE NORTH FACE, FACETIME, PLAYBOOK, and other famous trademarks, some of
which are decades old--it should be pretty clear that Mark has exclusive
rights to neither FACE nor BOOK in this country, whether in California or
elsewhere.

More detail on all the reasons Facebook, Inc. is incorrect in its views here:

[http://ttabvue.uspto.gov/ttabvue/v?pno=91198355&pty=OPP&...](http://ttabvue.uspto.gov/ttabvue/v?pno=91198355&pty=OPP&eno=4)

Congratulations, Teachbook!

